# Anyone fishing out of Leland/ GT?



## Cincinnati Will (Aug 14, 2006)

If anyone is fishing out of Leland or Grand Traverse this week and would be willing to allow me to fish with you would be greatly appreciated. There would be compensation. PM me if anyone is interested.
Thanks,
Will


----------

